# Shifter position



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

I need some help with location or if it's even used my 66 was fact 4 speed but they put auto pans in it not sure if this is all that's available I am putting 4 speed back in it and want to use the console from the info I can find I see the shifter hump being used without the console have not been able to see if it;s used with it by the shape of the cover I can get an idea as to where to cut the pan but if it's not used with console don't want to cut if not ness guys not to keen on you crawling under thier cars and nothing in manual cover this issue hope this makes sense to you guys best way I can splain it anyone got an ideas ?


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm not sure I understand your post (punctuation might help!), but I think you are asking if you can install a manual transmission with an automatic console in a car with an "automatic" floor pan. 

There are a couple of issues involved here.

First, the floor pan must be modified to accept a manual transmission shifter. You will need to cut the hole in the floor pan and add the "shift control cover" (or shifter "porch") which is available from any of the restoration suppliers like Ames or Performance Years. This part provides an opening and sealing surfaces for the shifter, the seal and the escutcheon.

You automatic console will not work with the 4 speed shifter. The manual transmission console has a different top plate and different cut-outs to accommodate the shifter.

You can also install a floor shifter using the shifter porch and a "non-console" trim plate and shifter boot without a console.

Hope that helps.


----------



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

*Punctuation !*

Sorry about the punctuation I am legally blind and most of the time hope the spelling is correct was trying to find the location for the porch ? I have a 4 speed console.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The porch will fit like a glove in only one place on the floorpan, if the pan isn't all butchered up. Give it a try...the floor tunnel and porch are tapered and formed, and only go together at one place. Pretty much impossible to mess it up...


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

geeteeohguy is correct. 

Place the porch on the floor pan and cut the hole small enough so you have plenty of room to attach the porch. 

Seal the seam well to avoid any water or air leaks into the passenger compartment.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

As for the linkage , pedal , z-bar , etc. all are the same 1964 - 1966 . 1967 & above is different .


----------



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

*Thanks*

After receiving the new part it does only go in one spot thanks for the help outlined the hole cut it shy buy about 2-3 inches and then seam sealer before installing looks good.


----------

